# greeting somebody



## 1-word1at-a-time

I'm not sure of the actual wording I need, I would like to ask for an appropriate phrase to say to my girlfriends father when I meet him for the first time, just a way of saying pleased to meet you or a sentence that is used in that scenario, I can only speak a small handful of standalone words at the moment. I don't want to ask my partner because I'd like it to be a suprise to her too.
I need advice really, on whats best to say.

 kushanum for any help and advice 

 (I should stress, I am only meeting her father , not asking for her hand in marriage :O  
)


----------



## Zsanna

Hello 1-word and welcome to our forum

The simplest could be: Üdvözlöm! (Like "hello".)
A "glad to meet you" would be: Örülök, hogy találkoztunk.

P.S."kushanum" is köszönöm and the answer to that is: szívesen!


----------



## 1-word1at-a-time

Thank you for the welcome, and i am sorry for both my spelling and errors in my posting.

 i like the simplest  i will see if i can find somewhere for the pronunciation.

 Thank you again for your quick response.....or should i say..... köszönöm


----------



## Zsanna

You're welcome and don't worry - we all started like that.

As for the pronunciation... Generally, we pronounce everything as it is written but you need to know our alphabet to know what it means*.
So just a quick help:
The consonants in "üdvözlöm" are pronounced roughly like in English.
There is no ü in English but it is pronounced as u in French or ü in German.
There is no ö either in English but it is something like "er" in the end of words like clever, fever, etc.

A real un-linguistic help: my English husband would write the pronunciation of our word as: oodverslerm. (Brrr, but if it could help, so much the better.)

Or if you prefer with the phonetic symbols, I could find the characters necessary for them.

*Here it is together with its pronunciation (including the English)


----------



## Zsanna

I have found the word/sentence "Üdvözlöm" on a site where there are some Hungarian words pronounced. So you can listen to it.
Here is the link (page 31) towards the bottom in the list. (Just click on the play sign before the word.)


----------



## 1-word1at-a-time

Thank you so very much, this is fantastic information 

One of the few words i know is 'Tök' (first word i learnt, so helps with the pronunciation) 

 As for your husband, yes , a great help with the brrr  i can relate it to another one of my few words.....'hörcsög'  with an rrrr 

 Random words dont you think  every word helps 

 Thank you again, so very much for both the links, they are both bookmarked and will be well used. it helps so much to hear them


----------

